# Greenhouses in Indianapolis?



## Chris (Jan 20, 2010)

I will be on the north side of Indianapolis later this month for a very brief trip but if I can free up some time I would like nothing better than to visit some orchid nurseries in that city. Hours after 5pm are preferable. Any suggestions?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2010)

After 5 PM is tough!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2010)

usually once it's dark outside most places close up (in my experience) though could be someplace open

here are some greenhouses that are in the area, but don't know if they have any orchids (and it looks like most are in the southern part of the city). unfortunately for us all, hoosier orchids was there, but no longer in business

http://local.botw.org/Indiana/Indianapolis/Home_and_Garden/Florists/Orchid_Growers/


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2010)

If you check out vendors on the Orchid Mall, they list the states they are in.


----------



## lindafrog (Jan 20, 2010)

Is there still a public park with a greenhouse. Its the one that got me started on greenhouse growing, many many years ago. I'd go there with my Mom and loved the smell of warmth and growth... it was wonderful!!
Too bad Hoosier Orchids is no longer in business.


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2010)

NYEric said:


> After 5 PM is tough!



I'm there for work, I hope to be finished by 3 but it could take longer. 

Orchid Mall was chaos. They do list states, but I couldn't find a vendor listing organized by state. I searched for "IN" and got results like "servINg the community since..." My patience is spent waiting for orchids to bloom, there's none left for navigating crazy web sites! 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## weiyiatosu (Jan 21, 2010)

Erich Michel is in the area. I dont know his business hour but here is his website. Maybe you can send him an email and find out. He has some neat stuff.

http://michelorchid.com/


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2010)

There's also Hilltop Orchids in Cloverdale, West of Indianapolis.

Also, Russ Vernon's New Vision Orchids -- I'm not sure where they are.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 22, 2010)

Dot,

I think New Vision Orchids is located in or around Muncie, which is about an hour (or less?) north-east of Indianapolis. A worth-while drive if you're into Phalaenopsis. Actually, meeting Russ Vernon is worth the ride even if you're not into Phals. Call ahead, though, because he does a lot of shows.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2010)

Actually, Russ has a lot of Odont-type orchids, also.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 23, 2010)

ball state university (in muncie, not sure how far) has one of the biggest orchid collections in the u.s., i think
http://cms.bsu.edu/Academics/Center...hristyWoods/Greenhouses/OrchidGreenhouse.aspx


----------

